

The Wiki Game for iOS - clemesha
http://itunes.apple.com/app/the-wiki-game-a-wikipedia/id459318432

======
clemesha
I built this as a companion to my web app <http://TheWikiGame.com>. Started it
as an HTML5 app (using jQuery Mobile and Phonegap), but I abandoned them in
favor of Objective-C, which turned out to be a choice I'm very happy with.
Native scrolling was the single biggest thing that convinced me to go with
Objective-C.

~~~
clemesha
Here are some promo codes:

79FXHYAJ3LPJ 49KRAEH4WMMW W4WWR797KKHF R3WEELLMLAMF NNPYNA9K394W

Let me know if these don't work anymore.

~~~
xelfer
I grabbed the last one in the last, thanks!

------
tworats
I was rooting for HTML5 / jQuery mobile approach to work, but watching it
develop (I know clemesha) it became clear that it wasn't going be a very good
result.

The native app, by comparison, is clearly significantly superior. I wish it
wasn't so, but it is.

For games at least, I'm convinced native is the way to go.

Alex, congrats, the game turned out beautifully.

~~~
clemesha
Thanks. Totally agree with the "I wish it wasn't so" sentiment, as I know
JavaScript way better than Objective-C. (That said, I ended up finding Xcode
and Objective-C fairly pleasant after getting the hang of it).

------
wlievens
This is awesome. I love it. Thanks for building this.

